# [faq] Age Of Conan Crashes? Freezes? Erste Hilfe Hier!



## Hardbase (5. Juni 2008)

Leider ist auch der Age of Conan client nicht unfehlbar, und es können Probleme auftreten. Bei einigen kann man leider nichts machen, bei anderen wiederum könnt ihr selbst Hand anlegen, da sie zum Teil auf Systemkonflikte zurückgehen.


#1 Nützliche Links
#2.a Bekannte Fehler und Workarounds
#2.b Schwarzer bildschirm, bink32.dll, schlechter Download... (von Kaldreth)
#3 Treiber + die 2 Wichtigsten Tools

#1 Nützliche Links:

Miese Performance mit ATI Karten:
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...9260#post229260

Aktuell: Client Abstürze in den Lacheish Plains:
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=5910

Link zum offiziellen FAQ:
http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=1145

Authentication Failure Error FAQ - Alles rund um das
Authentifizierungs/Passwortproblem
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=14107

Lösung: Keine Zaubereffekte / schlechte Performance (8800GT)
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=1989

Thread mit weiteren Lösungen bei feststeckenden Ladebalken:
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...4506#post134506

Lösung: Der Patcher will X.XGB erneut herunterladen
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=11667



#2a Workarounds für bekannte Fehler:

1. Crashes, "Updating Content", Errors & Co.
Hier hilft oftmals das "Verify" tool. Geht in euer Conan Verzeichnis, startet die "simpleconfig.exe" und klickt auf "Verify/repair". Der Test dauert etwas, geht am besten 10min AFK und macht was anderes.
Danach Age of Conan wie gewohnt starten - der Patcher wird nun die defekten Dateien ersetzen. Meist lösen sich hiermit 50% Der Probleme von selbst auf.

2. Viele Ruckler, Festplatte arbeitet Permanent (dauerblinken).
Kann durch eine zu kleine, oder von Windows verwaltete Auslagerungsdatei verursacht werden. Details dazu und eine Besonderheit bei Systemen mit 1GB oder weniger RAM ist hier:
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showpost.p...mp;postcount=38

Kurze Beschreibung zur Veränderung der Auslagerungsdatei unter Windows XP und Vista:

Für Windows Vista:
http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7573/jpg1oo9.jpg

1. Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz dann "Eigenschaften" wählen.
2. Auf den Reiter "Erweitert" klicken, bei "Visuelle Effekte...." auf "Einstellungen klicken.
3+4. Auch hier den Reiter "Erweitert" anwählen, und im Punkt "Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher" auf "ändern" klicken.
5. Oben das Häkchen "Auslagerungsdateigröße für alle Laufwerke automatisch verwalten" entfernen. Gewünschte Partition auswählen z.B. C:
6. Auf "Benutzerdefinierte Größe" klicken. Als Anfangs- und Maximalgröße gibt man die Menge des Systemspeichers an (z.B. 2048M. Anfangs- und Maximalgröße müssen unbedingt identisch sein!
7. Jetzt auf "Festlegen" klicken.
8. Ok klicken, alle Fenster mit "Ok" schließen und beim Dialog auf "Ja" klicken um den PC neuzustarten.

Für Windows XP:
http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/3893/swapvh3.png

1. Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz dann "Eigenschaften" wählen.
2. Auf den Reiter "Erweitert" klicken, bei "Visuelle Effekte...." auf "Einstellungen klicken.
3+4. Auch hier den Reiter "Erweitert" anwählen, und im Punkt "Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher" auf "ändern" klicken.
5. Gewünschte Partition auswählen z.B. C:
6. Auf "Benutzerdefinierte Größe" klicken. Als Anfangs- und Maximalgröße gibt man die Menge des Systemspeichers an (z.B. 2048M. Anfangs- und Maximalgröße müssen unbedingt identisch sein!
7. Jetzt auf "Festlegen" klicken.
8. Ok klicken, alle Fenster mit "Ok" schließen und beim Dialog auf "Ja" klicken um den PC neuzustarten.


3.Client Freezes, Hänger bei der Charerstellung oder "Hat ein Problem Festgestellt und muss beendet werden" Fehlermeldung beim Ladevorgang/Spielstart:
Im Age of Conan Verzeichnis die "shader.cache.local" löschen. Dies ist besonders wichtig, falls ihr eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut habt, da hier noch alte Berechnungen der Vorgängerkarte drinstehen.

4. Assertion Failed - Out of Memory
Bei einigen hat es geholfen, vor Spielstart den Sound auszuschalten.
Im Patcher auf Settings->Sound->Disable Sound System Häkchen rein machen.
Versucht sonst Stufenweise die Soundqualität von niedrig auf hoch einzustellen, und beobachtet ob dieses Problem immernoch auftritt.
Wenn nicht, war die Standardeinstellung für eure soundkarte zu hoch, falls doch, ist es ein bug, der eigentlich schon verschwunden sein sollte...

5. Patchloop, Age of Verifying...
Verursacht durch defekte rdbdata files, ist dies eines der miesesten Fehler überhaupt. Was bleibt ist:
Alle rdbdata die kleiner als 1GB sind löschen. Diese befinden sich im Age of conan -> RDB Ordner.

Verify durchlaufen lassen (siehe 1.).

Das kann SEHR LANGE DAUERN. Ich habe selbst keine Ahnung was dies verursacht, lediglich dass es nichts bringt, die Updates zu überspringen. Beim nächsten Zone klebt ihr sonst bei "Updating Content" fest.

Leider kann dies auch auftreten, wenn alle rdbdata's 1GB groß sind, jedoch seit ihr dann erfahrungsgemäß auf dem Weg zur Besserung. Der Client wird von jetzt an zwar noch ein dutzend Updates laden, aber irgendwann danach sollte auch wieder Ruhe einkehren.

6. Das Verifytool bleibt bei 0% stecken:
Solange andere Conan-Prozesse laufen, kann das Verifizierungstool nicht arbeiten. Bitte beende die übrigen Prozesse, indem du mit strg+alt+entf (WindowsXP) den Taskmanager aufrufst, diese Prozesse mit einem Klick markierst, und "Entfernen" auf der Tastatur drückst. Das Verify Tool sollte nun durchlaufen.

7. ATI Karten - schlechte Performance, Fragezeichen im Inventar
Es hilft, die Catalyst AI im Catalyst Control Center auf "AUS" zu stellen. Catalyst AI und AoC vertragen sich nicht sonderlich gut, auch wenn die Catalyst AI eigentlich die Darstellung beschleunigen sollte.
Zeitweise ist es bei niedriger FPS auch ratsam, in den Fenster- oder Vollbildmodus zu wechseln (alt + enter). Leider gibt es hier keine Pauschalantwort, ob Fenster- oder Vollbildmodus, da das anscheinend von Mondphasen abhängig ist. Bisher konnte ich einfach nicht feststellen, warum der Fenstermodus an einem Tag besser ist als am nächsten. Pure Schikane....

8. Schlechte Performance mit Nvidia Karten, vorallem im Feld der Toten:

Leider ist auch der Age of Conan client nicht unfehlbar, und es können Probleme auftreten. Bei einigen kann man leider nichts machen, bei anderen wiederum könnt ihr selbst Hand anlegen, da sie zum Teil auf Systemkonflikte zurückgehen.


8. Schlechte Performance mit Nvidia Karten, vorallem im Feld der Toten:
Zitat:
Originally Posted by Rutgar
Wegen dem Feld der Toten :

Der ältere Forceware 169.25 läuft ganz gut da, mit dem aktuellesten Forceware hab ich max. alle 30 Mins nen Absturz bei Vista64bit. Mit dem älteren Treiber gestern in 8 Stunden keinen Crash in dem Gebiet und da war echt viel los.
Probiert es also mal mit älteren Treibern aus. :-)

9. Texturen verwaschen während des Spielens und werden nicht mehr detailiert angezeigt.

Geht in euer Spielverzeichnis (auch während das Spiel läuft) und löscht die Dateien:
shader.cache.local
shader.cache

10. Die faultrep.dll kann nicht gefunden werden
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...hlight=faultrep

--
#2b Zusätzlich aus unserem Techforum (Credits gehen an Kaldreth ab dieser Stelle):


1.) AoC startet nicht, weil die binkw32.dll Datei oder die WINHTTP.dll nicht finden kann.

Die Datei fehlende Datei aus dem Internet runterladen (einfach bei google suchen) und in den Windows Systemordner kopieren.


2.) Ich kann alles hören, habe aber einen schwarzen Bildschirm!

Öffne die simpleconfig.exe und nimm den Haken bei Vollbild raus und starte das Spiel! Später kannst du wieder auf Vollbild umstellen.


3.) Ich habe eine schlechte Downloadgeschwindigkeit obwohl ich eine gute Leitung besitze?

Beim runterladen des Clients kannst du zwischendurch immer mal wieder auf den Pause Button drücken und dann wieder starten häufig hilft das schon! Ansonsten einfach mal den Download aussetzen und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut probieren die bereits runterge-ladenen Dateien gehen nicht verloren!


4.) Das Spiel stürzt ständig ab und gibt mir folgende Meldung aus:
"Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung ageofconan.exe, Version 1.0.0.0, fehlgeschlagenes Modul ageofconan.exe, Version 1.0.0.0, Fehleradresse 0x00c23dcd."

Es hilft wohl etwas Antialiasing (AA) auf 2x oder höher zu stellen.


#3 Treiber + die Wichtigsten Tools

Grafiktreiber - ATI:
8.5 Catalyst Treiber
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx

8.5. Catalyst HOTFIX FÜR AGP KARTEN, BESONDERS WICHTIG FÜR DIE HD2600 UND HD3850/3870!
http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default...542%3Cbr%20/%3E

Grafiktreiber Nvidia:
http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de

Die 2 Wichtigsten Tools um euren PC in Form zu halten:
Defraggler:
http://www.defraggler.com/
Mit dem Tool lassen sich Festplatten ziemlich schnell defragmentieren, es lassen sich sogar einzelne Dateien (z.B. von AoC) auswählen.

CCleaner:
http://www.piriform.com/blog/?filterBy=CCleaner
Löscht caches, entfernt veraltete Registryeinträge, und das mit sehr leicht zu verstehender Benutzeroberfläche.
--

Sollte das nichts bringen, bitte hierein posten, vielleicht kann man zusammen eine Lösung finden.

Bitte beachtet auch, dass ich das FAQ weiterhin ausbaue. Solltet ihr im Forum eine weitere Lösung oder einen hilfreichen Tipp finden, so schickt mir eine PN. Ich werde es dann ggf. in das FAQ aufnehmen.

MFG Hardbase

Links sind nun Up2 Date


----------



## mastergamer (5. Juni 2008)

/sticky


----------



## coolman356 (6. Juni 2008)

An den TE:
Überarbeite mal bitte die Links.
Durch das Copy & Paste hast du die Links unvollständig übernommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardbase (6. Juni 2008)

coolman356 schrieb:


> Überarbeite mal bitte die Links.




Links sind nun Up2 Date 

MFG


----------



## samurai3k9 (6. Juni 2008)

Mein Problem besteht immer noch:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45268


----------



## salvanya (9. Juni 2008)

wie funktioniert das bei einer partionierten festplatte?

habe c:\...50 gig und das betriebssystem drauf
und auf d:\...200gig und das spiel drauf

muss ich nun nur d:\ auf die 3072 setzen, oder beide, oder reicht c:\ alleine weil es ja eigentlich eh eine festplatte ist...usw.
ich hab mal c:\...auf "Größe wird von System verwaltet gesetzt" und bei d:\ 3072 oben und unten eingegeben.

das was mir ein bissl angst macht ist, dass ich 6442 zugeteilt habe..insgesammt hab ich aber nur 4 gig und winvista 32

ich werd mal auf jedenfall das mit dem sound probieren.




mein threat im "out of memory" forum:

Hallo habe auch das problem...hab alles gemacht und trotzdem geht das problem weiter.
1.) habe KB940105 von der microsoft homepage downgeladet ......ist nicht gegangen sleep.gif
2.) habe KB951116 von der microsoft homepage downgeladet.....hat sich installieren lassen, out of memory-problem besteht weiterhin blush.gif

3.) habe den befehl BCDEDIT /Set IncreaseUserVa 3072 in der vista 32 ausführung eingegeben....hat funktioniert....OUT OF MEMORY - PROBLEM BESTEHT WEITER!!!!! ohmy.gif

mein system extra für aoc zugelegt, noch nix anderes drauf:
q9300
4 gig ram
vista 32 premium
geforce 9800gx2
250GB Fstplatte (c:\....50GB windows drauf, d:\...200GB spiel drauf; also die Festplatte ist partitioniert)
...das sollte eigentlich reichen! auch wenn ich eigenltihc viste 64 drauf haben sollte, aber da haben sie was bei der zusammenstellung vermasselt und ich will den pc net wieder wegbringen nur das das 64er drauf kommt.

ich spiele alles auf höchsthighend auf einen 22" Bildschirm! un ich glaube schon langsam das da das problem liegt. auch wenn das spiel flüssig läuft, auf nem 22" monitor mit 1900x1280 (glaub ich..bin mir net sicher, weis nur 19xx-xxxx) müllt dir fc sogar die freigegebenen 3 gig arbeitsspeicher im nu zu.

ach ja und mich hauts immer in old tarantia raus...als erstes werden die maps grau und dann is sense!

hab mir nun den neuesten nvidia-treiber heruntergeladen..hoffe das bringt was, hab grad keine lust mehr es auszuprobieren.

falls wer eine wirkliche lösung zu dem problem hat, bitte melden!!!
auch wenn ich im hinterkopf den gedanken habe, mal mit der auflösung runterzugehen...aber das will ich net! dann wär ja das ganze schöne system sinnlos.
das kann es nicht sein, das man einen zu guten pc hat, aber das spiel trotzdem nur beschränkt zum laufen bringt!

bitte um reichliche posts°° clap.gif

kann man eigentlich das 32 bit vista updaten, aufs 64biter? hab nämlich keine lust meinen pc wieder ins geschäft zu bringen und denen sagen, dass sie die falsche bit version draufgespielt haben. also ich geh schon hin, aber nur halr net mit dem ganzen rechner. weil draufmachen kann ichs mir selber auch. nur muss ich 32er version da deinstallieren, dann 64er drauf zun, oder kann ich da einfach ein update oder so machen?


----------



## Hardbase (12. Juni 2008)

im Moment besteht das Problem bei dem Hersteller nicht mehr an den Nutzern. 
OOM ist ein Bug der ingame Hervorgerufen wird.
Dieses Problem sollte innerhalb der nächsten Wochen gefixt sein laut Herstelle.


----------



## Inaja (26. Juni 2008)

ich hab ein ganz anderes problem und zwar werden meine einstellungen nich gespeichert und bei manchen einstellungen ist das bild weg (z.b. low level renderrange unter 2048) oder mit schatten auf alles hab ich keine schatten oder wenn die partikel qualität nicht auf mittel steht habe ich keine partikeleffekte 
weiß eventuell jemand eine lösung? :/


----------



## Tyrria (11. Juli 2008)

Grüsse euch, 
habe seit gestern meinen neuen Rechner.
Intel Core Quad Q9450
Vista Home 64Bit
4G Ram
Nvidia Geforce 8800GT

Habe das Spiel schon etwas schwierig installiert bekommen, musste erst den Patcher laufen lassen bevor ich eine Verbindung bekam. Im Spiel selber schaffe ich es 5-10min rumzulaufen bevor sich mein kompletter Rechner aufhängt so das ich nur neu hochfahren kann. Hab schon den neusten Grafiktreiber versucht als auch den 169.25.
Beim starten sehe ich auch schon die Meldung das ein Fehler besteht aber kann nicht sehen welcher und wenn er sich aufgehangen hat sehe ich ja eh nix mehr.
Hat jemand von euch einen Tip für mich?

Hochachtungsvoll
Tyrria


----------



## Jinntao (11. Juli 2008)

In meinen Augen das beste Tool für AoC: AoC Quick Start. http://www.conanmods.com/?p=mod&m=22

Das Tool macht bietet diverse Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für den Programmstart, zu dem man normalerweise keinen Zugang hat, die aber im Programmcode angelegt sind. So kann man folgendes modifizieren:

- Intro Filme nicht anzeigen (direkt zum Login-Screen springen)
- Vollbild-Fenstermodus aktivieren
- direkten Start ohne Patcher erlauben

- XML-Dateien beim Start löschen
- Alte Interface-Dateien beim Start löschen

- Windows Multimedia Timer beim Start justieren (bringt bei älteren GraKas mitunter 5-15 Frames mehr)
- Prozesspriorität erhöhen (kann die Framerate erhöhren, aber auch verlangsam, hängt von der CPU-Leistung und Hintergrundprogrammen ab)
- temporäre Thread Prioritätenerhöhung erlauben (bringt mitunter - z.B. bei mir eine starke Frameerhöhung um 10-20 Frames)

- Shader Cache beim Start löschen


Das Tool modifiziert keine Dateien oder Registryeinträge. Es wird also nicht als Cheat- oder Hacktool angesehen. Ihr müsst euch also keine Sorgen wegen eines Banns machen. Nach Entwicklerangaben nutzen angeblich auch Funcom-Mitarbeiter den Quick-Start.


----------



## Opidium (5. August 2008)

mein problem liegt darin das in unbestimmten abständen mein inet total abschaltet bzw die verbingung komplett trennt so das ich erst in den netzwerkverbindungen die LAN-Verbindung deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren muss damit das inet wieder geht! komischerweise hab ich dieses problem weder bei wow noch bei sonstigen online games zuvor gehabt! selbst beim updates runterladen war es so das das inet mehrfach weg war aufn pc wobei es am parallel laufenden laptop noch ging und ich dort einwandfrei surfen konnte was aufn pc aber nicht mehr möglich war. woran liegt das weiß jemand rat?


----------

